# Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???



## Pikehunter20 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hab mittlerweile das ganze Internet nach Anbietern von Big Game Touren auf Samui durchsucht, aber eigendlich nur Müll gefunden die zwar einige pic´s von Sails reingestellt haben aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht so recht daran... Nun meine frage:  Giebt es nennenswerte vorkommen, die es lohnt zu befischen, um Ko Samui oder überhaupt im Golf von Thailand?? 

Wäre über erfahrungsberichte dankbar, überlege noch ne 30 Lbs. ausrüstung mitzunehmen und auf eigene Faust mit örtlichen Fischern rausfahren, wäre ärgerlich wenn ich Sie umsonst mitnehme....

Tight Lines!


----------



## Dart (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Bin da nicht der Profi, und schreib mal nur aus dem Bauch raus, und nach gesundem Menschenverstand......
Alle versierten Big Game Veranstalter sind auf der anderen Seite von Thailand, in der Andaman-Sea. Auf Ko Samui und den umliegenden Inseln gibt es nur Amateur-Anbieter, das soll nicht heißen das man dort keinen Sailfish fangen kann...nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl deutlich geringer, sonst gäbe es vermutlich auch dort Profi-Anbieter:q
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Pikehunter20 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

das gleiche hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, und auf der anderen Seite, also die Andamannensee, werd ich auch eine Woche zum Fischen verbringen. Nur die restlichen 4 Wochen die ich auf Samui bin, würd ich gerne Sail´s nachstellen, deshalb die frage....


----------



## zandermouse (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

@Pikehunter20,

na ja, wenn Du dem Sailfish nachstellen willst, dann
kann ich Dir nur empfehlen in Bangkok ein Ticket auf
die Philippinen zu erwerben. Das sind nur drei Flugstunden
für ca. 200 €. Auf den Philippinen schlägst Du Dich dann
nach Siargao Island durch. Dort wirst Du niemals weniger,
als 3 Sails pro Tag fangen. Ich habe mit eigenen Augen gesehen,
wie Sails mit der Spinnruten am Strand gefangen wurden. Wo gibt
es so etwas sonst auf der Welt ? :q
Auf Ko Samui gibt es Nichts,
was es auf den Philippinen nicht auch gibt, aber Du ersparst
Dir diese Pauschaltouris. 
Wenn Du Sailfische fangen willst, dann musst Du eben dahin fahren,
wo sie sind. 
Alles andere ist nur ein enttäuschender Kompromiss.

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Pikehunter20 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Sails mit der Spinnrute vom Strand? Klingt wie das Paradies 

Das Problem ist nur, das ich die 4 Wochen mit einem Kollegen aus Ibiza auf Samui in einem Strandclub als DJ bin und deshalb da wirklich hin muss #q  Sonst würde ich deinen Vorschlag sofort zustimmen und ab auf die Phillipinen! 

Meinst du es würde sich denn lohnen auf es auf Samui auf Sail zu versuchen?

Aber Trotzdem danke für deinen Tip, werds mir auf jeden fall merken, hab im Herbst wieder viel zeit zum reisen, und die Phillipinen stehen nun ganz oben auf der Liste #6


----------



## willi .f (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

also war letztes jahr auf ko samui.es wurden unter anderem auch " hochseefischen" von einigen wenigen veranstaltern angeboten (sogar relativ preiswert) aber auf den flyern war weder was von einen sailfisch zusehen noch von anderen grösseren sachen.diese seite im südchinesischen meer scheint sehr stark be -bzw.über-fischt zu sein.diewestseite  thailands ist bestimmt geeigneter für dein vorhaben.


----------



## MartinVahldiek (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Hi,

ich war vor einigen Jahren auf Koh Tao und habe da auch eine billige Tour gebucht. Es war ein lokales Fischerboot, das von einem Briten und einem Thai betrieben wurde. Null Luxus, aber sie wussten, was sie tun. Die Tour war super und wir hatten GTs, Quennfish, etc. Wir haben mit lebenden squid gefischt mit leichtem guten Geraet. War echt klasse.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich das nicht unbedingt abschreiben wuerde mit dem Fischen vor Ort und die Ausruestung auf alle Faelle mitnehmen wuerde. Ich habe im Golf auch Spanische Makrelen auf Tauchausfahrten gefangen. War auch gut.
Ich wuerde es zumindest versuchen!!!!

Viel Spass

Martin


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*



MartinVahldiek schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war vor einigen Jahren auf Koh Tao und habe da auch eine billige Tour gebucht. Es war ein lokales Fischerboot, das von einem Briten und einem Thai betrieben wurde.


Die bieten das wohl noch immer an, Der Engländer hat wohl auch ein kleines Office auf der Insel "Adventure Center", das soll recht einfach zu finden sein. Die Vollcharter liegt bei 6000,- Baht, als Join-in Tour bietet er das Fischen für ungefähr 1500-2000,- Baht an.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Pikehunter20 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

super! Wollte sowieso auf GT angeln, hab letztens mit jemanden gesprochen (DonVito) der schonmal da war, es giebt zwar keine speziellen ausfahrten auf GT, aber werd ne Popperrute ect. mitnehmen und auf Samui mit nem fischer rausfahren, wenn das nichts bringt geh ich rüber nach Koh tao, aber danke für den Tip!! In welcher Größenordnung lagen die GT´s?


----------



## Dart (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Hi Leutz
Ich habe gerade, einen Gastangler aus Holland zu Besuch, der schon mehrfach mit dem Engländer auf Ko Tao unterwegs war, und auch sehr positiv über ihn berichtet. Das letze Mal das er dort war, liegt allerdings 4 jahre zurück. Ich hab von ihm die e-mail Adresse bekommen, hoffe das die noch aktuell ist. er sagte aber auch das es oft einige Zeit braucht bis man eine Antwort bekommt.
Bei Bedarf, schickt mir einfach eine p.n.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
Noch als Ergänzung, die Infos die ich eingestellt habe, sind aus 2.Hand.
Das haben mir Angelgäste hier in Chiang Mai(durchaus zuverlässige Zeitgenossen) berichtet. Chiang Mai ist ca. 1200km von Samui und Ko Tao entfernt und liegt in den Bergen, fernab vom Meer


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Hallo zusammen,

hört sich alles sehr interessant an. Ich bin vorraussichtlich auch am 04.03- 29.03 in Thailand. Würde auch gern dort fischen gehen. Ich war mit meiner Freundin 2006 bereits in Thailand aber da waren wir auf Koh Chang hat mir sehr gut gefallen habe dort auch eine Angeltour für etwa 25 Euro mit Vollpension gemacht aber es war eher einen littel Big Game Tour haben dort mit Tintenfische auf Grund geangelt. Habe sogar einen Fisch gefangen. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch was es für ein Fisch war. Bild hänge ich mal dran

Wir wollen dieses Jahr eher in den Süden also Richtung Phuket würde so gern dort auch angeln fahren. Wenn jemand Tipps hat würde ich mich sehr freuen. Was kostet es dort zu fischen?


----------



## Pikehunter20 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Hi Fischfeeder, schau mal in dem Tread "Big Game auf den Andamanen, da steht schon alles ; ) FAhre auch eine woche nach Phuket zum fischen, ist auf jeden fall mehr los als im Golf...


----------



## Fischfeeder_Hendr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Kennt jemand den Fisch? 
Was ist das für einer?


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

Der Fisch ist ein Vertretter der Pampanos o.Palometas.Ich habe einen von dieser Art in ähnlicher Grösse, in Mexico beim Schleppangeln an der Playa(Strand) gefangen u.die Fischer hier nehnen diese Fischart Pampano.

G.tortugaf    :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sailfish im Golf von Thailand (Ko Samui)???*

African Pompano


----------

